# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  دروس من  الأزمة المالية العالمية

## د.عدنان

*44687*
*‏السنة** 133-**العدد*
*2009*
*ابريل*
*12*
*‏16 من ربيع الاخر** 1430* *هـ*
*الأحد*
*عن الأزمة المالية‏(3)
‏ دروس من نتائج الأزمتين العالميتين السابقتين
**بقلم : أمينة شفيق*  
*في حديث لستيفن هاربر رئيس وزراء كندا ردا علي السؤال لماذا لم تنهار المؤسسات المالية في كندا كما انهارت مثيلاتها في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية‏,‏ بالرغم من أن الدولتين عضوان في منظمة النافتا‏(‏ تكتل اقتصادي يضم الولايات المتحدة وكندا والمكسيك‏)‏؟‏!,‏ قال‏:‏ لقد تعلمنا في كندا أهم دروس الأزمتين العالميتين السابقتين وهو أن الدولة لابد أن تستمر تمارس دورها الرقابي علي الاقتصاد الكلي‏,‏ وتمسكنا بهذا الدرس خاصة في فترات النمو والازدهار‏,‏ وفي حديث آخر لكارلي فلورينا وهي رئيس مجلس إدارة لمجموعة شركات أمريكية‏,‏ بالإضافة إلي كونها عضوا بارزا في الحزب الجمهوري وكانت ضمن الحلقة الضيقة المنظمة لحملة جون ماكين المرشح للرئاسة الأمريكية في الانتخابات السابقة قالت‏:‏ لقد تعلمنا من الأزمة المالية الحالية أن علي الدولة أن تستمر تباشر مهامها الاقتصادية الرقابية في فترات الازدهار أكثر من فترات التراجع‏,‏ حتي لا تقع الأزمات المالية فتعود الدولة للتدخل من أجل اصلاحها‏,‏ ولكن من موقع الأزمة كان ذلك أول الدروس‏.‏

لكن يوجد درسان آخران في كتب التاريخ الحديث لم نتطرق إليهما بعد‏,‏ وأتصور أن علينا ألا ننساهما‏,‏ واعتقد أنهما ماثلان في ذاكرة الشعوب الأوروبية أكثر من غيرها من الشعوب‏.‏ وقد يكونان هما السبب الذي دفع نيكولاي ساركوزي‏,‏ الرئيس الفرنسي‏,‏ إلي الإسراع بصفته رئيسا للاتحاد الأوروبي في هذه الدورة لمقابلة الرئيس بوش فور إفلاس بنك ليمان برازرز الأمريكي ومعه مؤسستا الإقراض العقاري فاني ماي وفريدي ماك‏.‏ هل نتذكر المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده ساركوزي مع بوش فور اجتماعهما في البيت الأبيض؟ لقد وقف الرئيس الفرنسي أمام الميكروفون وبجانبه جورج بوش وقد تغيرت ملامح وجه هذا الأخير ليسمع ضيفه يقول وهو يشير إليه بيده اليمني لقد بدأت الأزمة هنا وعليكم أن تساعدوا علي حلها هنا‏,‏ في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية‏,‏ أتصور أن ساركوزي كان يسترجع الدرسين الثاني والثالث‏.‏

الدرس الثاني المستفاد من الأزمتين السابقتين‏,‏ أن عقب كل أزمة عميقة كانت تندلع حرب عالمية عظمي‏.‏

الدرس الثالث أنه في خضم الأزمة الثانية في القرن الماضي استولت النازية عام‏1933‏ علي ألمانيا كما استولت الفاشية علي إيطاليا‏.‏ في البلدين الأوروبيين استولي اليمين المتطرف علي السلطة في أنظف وأنقي انتخابات كان من الممكن أن تجري في ذلك الزمان‏.‏ بمعني أن اليمين المتطرف استولي علي السلطة بإرادة الجماهير في البلدين‏.‏

وكانت البلدان الأوروبية المسرح المباشر للحربين العالميتين‏,‏ كما كانت شعوبها الوقود المباشر للنظامين النازي والفاشي معا‏.‏ مات في الحرب الثانية وحدها‏,‏ خمسون مليون مواطن ومواطنة منهم عشرون مليون سوفيتي‏.‏ تهدمت مدن وخربت زراعات واقتلعت مصانع‏.‏

في حديث لديريك سيمسون النقابي البريطاني الشهير قال‏:‏ بسبب هذه الأزمة المالية العالمية‏,‏ أتوقع أن يصعد إلي البرلمان الأوروبي في انتخاباته القادمة عناصر من اليمين المتطرف من عدد من البلدان‏.‏

أتصور أن الدروس ماثلة في العقل الأوروبي‏.‏

والسبب هو أن الرأسمالية المالية المنفلتة وغير المنضبطة التي تسببت في الأزمتين الأوليين هي المتسببة في الأزمة الثالثة التي بدأنا نواجه أعاصيرها العالية الآن‏,‏ كما أن ظواهر الأزمات الثلاث واحدة‏,‏ إفلاس بنوك وشركات تأمين ووحدات صناعية وانكماش الاستثمارات والأسواق الاستهلاكية وتراجع الإنتاج السلعي‏,‏ ثم تسريح عمال وزيادة عدد المهمشين والفقراء في المجتمع الذي يمر بالأزمة‏.‏

الفارق أن في الأزمتين الأوليين كانت الرأسمالية المالية لاتزال في حدودها أوروبية‏.‏ وكانت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لاتزال تبني قواها فيما بين المحيطين الأطلنطي والهادي ولم تكن قد خرجت بعد في تفاعلاتها الكبيرة مع السياسة العالمية‏.‏ كانت تمارس نفوذها الأساسي في بلدان الأمريكتين الوسطي والجنوبية بناء علي مبدأ مونرو الشهير الذي أعلن أن لا نفوذ سياسيا آخر يعبر المحيطين إلي الأمريكتين جارتيها في الجنوب‏.‏ أما في أزمتنا الثالثة التي تتبلور الآن فإن الرأسمالية الأمريكية العالمية والكونية والمنفلتة وغير المنضبطة باتت هي المتسببة في الكارثة‏.‏

ولأنها عالمية تؤثر في غالبية اقتصاديات البلدان فإن نتائجها ستوجد في غالبية البلدان‏,‏ كل حسب اقتصادياته وفي كل حسب التوازن والحراك السياسيين فيه وارتباطه بهذه الرأسمالية العالمية‏.‏

في عام‏1933‏ في منتصف الأزمة المالية الكبيرة وعندما كانت القوي السياسية الأوروبية الراديكالية محاصرة‏,‏ استطاع اليمين المتطرف الذي أطلق علي تنظيمه تسمية النازية اغتنام الفرصة‏.‏ نجح في تعبئة كل المتعطلين والمهمشين والفقراء إلي جانبه وكسب أصواتهم الانتخابية تحت شعار الخروج بهم من الأزمة وإعادة الاعتبار لألمانيا كدولة عظمي‏.‏ بعد الوصول إلي الحكم لم تجر السلطة النازية أي انتخابات تشريعية ثانية‏.‏ كممت الأفواه وحاصرت الحياة الحزبية وعطلت النقابات والاتحادات واغتالت المعارضين ثم عسكرت الاقتصاد والمجتمع بحيث بات القطاع العسكري وسماته فيهما هو القوة الضاربة في القاعدة الانتخابية والاجتماعية‏.‏

ومع العودة لتلك الكتابات التاريخية التي حللت تلك الفترة الأوروبية الحزينة من القرن العشرين يمكن متابعة أسماء تلك المؤسسات المالية الهائلة السمعة والصيت وشركات التأمين والصناعات الهندسية الكبيرة المتعثرة التي مولت قيام النازية ثم وصولها إلي الحكم‏.‏ وكأننا نقرأ أن المتسببين في الأزمة وإفقار البشر كانوا هم بذاتهم الباحثين عن هذا المخرج الشيطاني لحلها ولكن مع قهر البشر مرة أخري ولا مانع من موت خمسين مليون منهم‏.‏

أتصور أن هذين الدرسين ماثلان في ضمير الأوروبيين ولدي بعض الساسة الأمريكيين ولا أتصورهم علي استعداد للتنازل عن كل ذلك التقدم الذي بنوه منذ نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية‏.‏ يريدون أن يعيشوا مستمتعين به ليسوا علي استعداد لخوض حرب عظمي‏.‏

لذلك يمكن أن تنتقل التبعات الكبري لهذه الأزمة إلي بلدان صغيرة تعاني هشاشة الاقتصاد والسياسة‏,‏ وفي داخلها مكونات تسمح بتكرار السنوات الأوروبية الحزينة ولكن بمسميات أخري وببعض الاختلافات يمكن‏.‏

كذلك يمكن أن تنتعش المؤسسات الصناعية العسكرية في البلدان الكبري لتمتص البطالة والتذمر الاجتماعي ويعود الانتعاش للأسواق الكبيرة‏,‏ ولكن ولأن السلاح لا يمكن أن يخزن‏,‏ ولأنهم ليسوا علي استعداد للتنازل عن تقدمهم تنقسم الحرب من حرب عالمية عظمي إلي عدد من الحروب المحلية ممكن‏.‏ وإلي مقال قادم*

----------


## اسبروايجيبت

[align=center]شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع عن هذه الأزمة ولتتعلم كيف تكسر حاجز الخوف واضافة مزيج تسويقي فعال ودوره فى التغلب على الكساد والخروج من الأزمات ولديكم برنامج رائع عن الأزمة العالمية ولكم رابط الموقع التسويقي المتميز
*الأزمة العالمية*
مشكوريين[/align]

----------

